# Conference Schedule with Clock and Countdown



## glowinthedark (May 2, 2022)

glowinthedark submitted a new resource:

Conference Schedule with Clock and Countdown - OBS plugin that displays a clock, current event info, and a countdown to the event end or to next ev



> Dynamic Conference Schedule with Clock and Countdown​OBS plugin that displays a clock, current event info, and a countdown to the end of the current event or, if no event is currently in progress, a countdown to the start of the next event along with the event details. The event schedule is hardcoded in the script in the variable named `schedule` as described below.
> Script Installation and Configuration​
> In OBS Menu > *Tools* > *Scripts* > clik the [] button to add the script...



Read more about this resource...


----------

